# Contract for Stump Removal



## Forreststump (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone use a contract for stump removal? In the past I have only used my quote sheet w/ a description of the work to be done. Any thoughts?


----------



## intheelements (Feb 28, 2007)

For the 2 years I have been in the stump grinding business I have had no problems using one form for both estimates and invoices. Maybe you would want a contract if the job was a big commercial job instead of the basic residential job, but so far I have not had the need to do anything different than just the one form.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 3, 2007)

We have always used contracts even on old customers. That way everyone knows whats going on. We always put in that we are not responsible for any lawn damage. Also on Stump grinding, we leave all chips where they fall, not responsible for any undeground utilites not marked by DIG SAFE. Only lost a few jobs in 40 years because of clause of not responsible for lawn damage. Worked out good for us. Also payment terms were spelled out. All new customers were payment in full upon completion of work. NEBS has some good simple contrtacts. Good Luck.


----------



## Forreststump (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 4, 2007)

we use contracts for everything we do . i think contracts make a company look more professional and they give the company and the home owner a leg to stand on if something isn't right with the job. i put i am not responsable for any buried wires etc it is the customers job to have it marked. hope this helps.


----------



## treesquirrel (Mar 4, 2007)

*Writing is good*

I give every customer what I am doing and the cost in writing or I don't work for them. Quote/contract in one.

It is the professional way to handle a transaction and leaves no room for guesswork.

My customers have compemented me on my written job overviews and have told me on several occasioons I got the job because I put it in print and not necessarily on price.


----------



## ATH (Mar 5, 2007)

Even though stump grinding is fairly straight forward, I wouldn't do si without. A contract protects both the contractor and client. A couple of examples:

For you:
*Helps ensure payment (or at least puts the law clearly on your side if you need to go after it)
*Places responsibly for underground utilities location on client
*Limits -in writing- a definition of what you agreed to do, and what you didn't agree to---so they can't say "you were supposed to clean the chips, replace it with topsoil, and bring in sod" when all you agreed to was a simple grinding.

For the client:
*Shows them that you are responsible (insurance) for unexpected damages.
*Ensures they know what they are getting -- so they know if they want the full service, they can show you in writing what you agreed to.


----------



## intheelements (Mar 5, 2007)

Although I don't use contracts, I find it interesting that some, place the responsibility for dig safe on the customer. When I get a job that requires dig safe, I mark and call dig safe as a service to my customers. To me dig safe, if required, is part of the job


----------



## Barry Stumps (Mar 5, 2007)

I have been stumping for 7 years now. I have only written a contract a few times when i was sub contracted for large businesses or for the city. I do leave a quote on a business card if a customer want to ponder on the bid or if i cant get to it then. I try to call before you dig number for the customer and come back in a couple of days when its marked. I have never had anyone not pay but it doesn't hurt to make a contract but not nescesary for my area.


----------



## ATH (Mar 5, 2007)

I will call the utilities protection service, but they, obviously, won't locate pet fences, sprinkler systems, etc. There are also a couple of utilities around here that are not included in the location service. I put it in writing so that when I am going through the contract with the landower they know they need to tell me if there are any "unexpected" surprises...and if they forget it is their mistake.


----------

